# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Where to buy bitcoins?

## Bio-Active

*Bitcoin alt coin ATM

Coinbase

Coinmama 

Localbitcoins

Paxful*

----------


## Luttrj

I'm pretty stupid when it comes to computers and especially crypto currency, but I use Coinbase and it's seamless and very easy. I've only purchase Litecoin so far and just watched it grow. Going through a little slow down right now but I'm optimistic that it'll pick back up.

----------


## Bio-Active

Buying other coin is smart cause they have less fees. Ether is really popular too. Have you looked at binance yet? Binance is a place to trade altcoins. After you trade and watch them grow hopefully then you can trade them back whatever coin you want to cash them out. Since your already using coinbase did you realize GDAX is coinbase and you can log into GDAX with your coinbase info? Using gdx to move your coin costs less in fees

----------


## Luttrj

> Buying other coin is smart cause they have less fees. Ether is really popular too. Have you looked at binance yet? Binance is a place to trade altcoins. After you trade and watch them grow hopefully then you can trade them back whatever coin you want to cash them out. Since your already using coinbase did you realize GDAX is coinbase and you can log into GDAX with your coinbase info? Using gdx to move your coin costs less in fees


 No, I was unaware of that. I recently purchase 250usd worth of litecoin and was charged almost 4usd and it takes like 6 days to compete the transaction.

----------


## Bio-Active

> No, I was unaware of that. I recently purchase 250usd worth of litecoin and was charged almost 4usd and it takes like 6 days to compete the transaction.


Thats cause you linked your bank account. Nothing wrong with doing that but if you want the coin instant then link your credit card or use a bitcoin atm and dump the funds right into your wallet from the atm. That way you can bypass coinbase all together

----------


## Luttrj

Wow gdax is stupid easy to use. Thanks for that info!

----------


## Luttrj

> That’s cause you linked your bank account. Nothing wrong with doing that but if you want the coin instant then link your credit card or use a bitcoin atm and dump the funds right into your wallet from the atm. That way you can bypass coinbase all together


I don't have an atm close by to me.

----------


## Bio-Active

It is a little secret that a lot do not know about. It will save you a ton of fees  :Smilie:

----------


## Luttrj

> That’s cause you linked your bank account. Nothing wrong with doing that but if you want the coin instant then link your credit card or use a bitcoin atm and dump the funds right into your wallet from the atm. That way you can bypass coinbase all together


Also, i linked my credit card but I've already maxed out the limit that you can transfer.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Also, i linked my credit card but I've already maxed out the limit that you can transfer.


Really it should to 750 ew?

----------


## Luttrj

> Really it should to 750 ew?


That's correct.

----------


## Luttrj

I meant it was maxed out when I bought the last 250. It dropped so I wanted to grab a few

----------


## Bio-Active

Yeah I see not really any way around that besides using another exchange like coinmama, if coinmama works in your state it will take the money direct from your credit card and dump it direct to your wallet of choice

----------


## Bio-Active

Make sense?

----------


## Luttrj

> Make sense?


 Indeed, thanks. The wife says I have enough "play money" for now, anyhow. LoL 
I just didn't want to miss the train like a lot did with bitcoin. Had i only known..... man!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Indeed, thanks. The wife says I have enough "play money" for now, anyhow. LoL 
> I just didn't want to miss the train like a lot did with bitcoin. Had i only known..... man!


If your looking to invest I would look at other coins with less risk. Neo, lite coin, ethereum, Tron etc

----------


## Luttrj

Question.... say I deposit USD into my usd wallet on coinbase, does it still take days to show up? What's the point of the USD wallet?

----------


## Luttrj

> If your looking to invest I would look at other coins with less risk. Neo, lite coin, ethereum, Tron etc


 Right now I ONLY have Litecoin

----------


## Bio-Active

> Question.... say I deposit USD into my usd wallet on coinbase, does it still take days to show up? What's the point of the USD wallet?


You dont deposit into the usd wallet you move your coin or exchange it on coinbase. It keeps it safe from the market fluctuations

----------


## Bio-Active

> Right now I ONLY have Litecoin


Lite coin is a pretty safe investment right now. Its only worth mid 200s and not as volatile

----------


## Luttrj

> You don’t deposit into the usd wallet you move your coin or exchange it on coinbase. It keeps it safe from the market fluctuations


When I click on deposit while in the USD waller, it only comes from my linked bank acct. Gives no option to take from my LTC wallet or vault.

----------


## Bio-Active

> When I click on deposit while in the USD waller, it only comes from my linked bank acct. Gives no option to take from my LTC wallet or vault.


Are you doing it on your computer or with the phone app? I have a friend that moves coin into the vault all the time but he was moving btc or ethereum

----------


## Bio-Active

You may have to use the withdraw function and choose to send it to your usd wallet.

----------


## Luttrj

Using phone app but can access the desktop version also. Computer version is a little more user friendly, I've found

----------


## Luttrj

Ok, I think the coin must be in the LTC wallet before you can put it into the USD waller. I keep all of mine in the LTC vault. Any advantage to keeping it in the waller vs. the vault? I was under the impression that it was safer in the vault?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ok, I think the coin must be in the LTC wallet before you can put it into the USD waller. I keep all of mine in the LTC vault. Any advantage to keeping it in the waller vs. the vault? I was under the impression that it was safer in the vault?


Once its in the vault its considered usd currency so it stays at that value instead of moving with altcoin n currency got my up and down. You may have to use the send feature to your usd wallet. I would never use coinbase as a place to store money. If you want to convert it to usd why not just send the converted usd to your bank account

----------


## Luttrj

I want my coins to fluctuate with the market. So I take it that they should be in the LTC wallet?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I want my coins to fluctuate with the market. So I take it that they should be in the LTC wallet?


Yes blockchain doesnt support litecoin but binance does and bread wallet does I think

----------


## Luttrj

> Yes blockchain doesn’t support litecoin but binance does and bread wallet does I think


 You just spoke French to me. I don't speak French lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> You just spoke French to me. I don't speak French lol


Are you just using coinbase as your wallet or do you have a sucre wallet like blockchain?

----------


## Luttrj

> Are you just using coinbase as your wallet or do you have a sucre wallet like blockchain?


Only have coinbase so far. I use it to buy then place in to the vault

----------


## Bio-Active

> Only have coinbase so far. I use it to buy then place in to the vault


Ok that makes sense so you are just investing. If thats the case you should really take a look at binance. Thats were I put all my investment coins. Its really easy to trade them and move them around. The fees are minimal as long as you use bnb to pay the fees. Bnb is binsnces alt coin

----------


## Luttrj

> Ok that makes sense so you are just investing. If that’s the case you should really take a look at binance. That’s were I put all my investment coins. It’s really easy to trade them and move them around. The fees are minimal as long as you use bnb to pay the fees. Bnb is binsnce’s alt coin


So the coins that I have on coinbase don't move with that market? If I bought when they were 126usd, are they not now worth 200usd?

----------


## Bio-Active

> So the coins that I have on coinbase don't move with that market? If I bought when they were 126usd, are they not now worth 200usd?


If you have them in your litecoin wallet then they change value with the market. You just dont have them stored in a secure wallet. Coinbase watches everything you do and if they think you are doing anything sketchy at all they will close your account and there is nothing you can do

----------


## Luttrj

> If you have them in your litecoin wallet then they change value with the market. You just don’t have them stored in a secure wallet. Coinbase watches everything you do and if they think you are doing anything sketchy at all they will close your account and there is nothing you can do


Stretchy like what? I buy coin, let it sit there, and occasionally use it to purchase items from the internet. My biggest purchase using LTC was like 300usd. Bought a lot of shirts from pharmacom...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Stretchy like what? I buy coin, let it sit there, and occasionally use it to purchase items from the internet. My biggest purchase using LTC was like 300usd. Bought a lot of shirts from pharmacom...


You really should get a secure wallet for making purchases

----------


## Luttrj

Went with Jaxx wallet.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Went with Jaxx wallet.


I like the Currency it supports  :Smilie:

----------


## Luttrj

> I like the Currency it supports


 Thanks for all your info.

----------


## Bio-Active

Games to earn bitcoins?

----------


## Luttrj

Above my head

----------


## Bio-Active

They are just games that earn you bits of coins for fun

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice to see bitcoin climbing again. It was up to 10,700 this morning when I checked

----------


## almostgone

Thanks for all of this info and effort, Bio!  :Smilie: 


I did get a Blockchain wallet setup. Maybe this weekend I'll venture into buying btc and moving it it into my Blockchain wallet.


Edit: I did find a local cryptocurrency ATM as well. How much of a PITA is it to go that route and what info would I need to have on hand to buy and move it to my Blockchain wallet?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks for all of this info and effort, Bio! 
> 
> 
> I did get a Blockchain wallet setup. Maybe this weekend I'll venture into buying btc and moving it it into my Blockchain wallet.
> 
> 
> Edit: I did find a local cryptocurrency ATM as well. How much of a PITA is it to go that route and what info would I need to have on hand to buy and move it to my Blockchain wallet?


Do not bother with Coin base Go to he ATM and send the coins directly to block chain. All you will have to do is click Receive in the Block chain App and scan the QR Code at the ATM and it will put the coin straight to Your BC Wallet

----------


## almostgone

> Do not bother with Coin base Go to he ATM and send the coins directly to block chain. All you will have to do is click Receive in the Block chain App and scan the QR Code at the ATM and it will put the coin straight to Your BC Wallet


F-in awesome! Thanks, Bio!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> F-in awesome! Thanks, Bio!


Welcome to a much easier way of doing things brother!!

----------


## Luttrj

So, I wanna purchase something and the site states not to use Coinbase cause they will cancel my acct. They suggest blockchain. I opened a BC wallet. My question is, is it safe to keep LTC in coinbase until I want to move to BC and change to BTC to then make purchases with or am I making this too difficult?

----------


## Bio-Active

> So, I wanna purchase something and the site states not to use Coinbase cause they will cancel my acct. They suggest blockchain. I opened a BC wallet. My question is, is it safe to keep LTC in coinbase until I want to move to BC and change to BTC to then make purchases with or am I making this too difficult?


You can but IDK why you would. there are better wallets out there for investment

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice jump it bitcoin value today. Back up over 11,000 my wallet likes it

----------


## Luttrj

> Nice jump it bitcoin value today. Back up over 11,000 my wallet likes it


Yea not a bad day. Made almost 400 bucks since 9am today on LTC

----------


## Bio-Active

Boom Up to 11,500 now

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump...subbed. Thanks for this info brother. I’ve yet to delve into this crypto currency world. Not sure I fully understand it but this thread definitely helps!

----------


## Bio-Active

Read this brother 

https://forums.steroid.com/crypto-cu...in-basics.html

----------


## Bio-Active

BTC is Below 9,000 I am going to buy some today while its low  :Smilie:

----------


## Luttrj

> BTC is Below 9,000 I am going to buy some today while its low


Wishi had a few grand to throw at it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wishi had a few grand to throw at it.


I usually just do a couple hundred bucks when its low and watch it grow

----------


## Luttrj

> I usually just do a couple hundred bucks when it’s low and watch it grow


That's what i did at $8956.

----------


## gymffiti

I've used Binance once, but found it overly complicated tbh

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've used Binance once, but found it overly complicated tbh


use the phone app its much easier to grasp

----------


## gymffiti

> use the phone app its much easier to grasp


Yeah, it's a little better. I was just dipping my toe into the world of crypto. 

I got a few Cardano ... Don't laugh lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah, it's a little better. I was just dipping my toe into the world of crypto. 
> 
> I got a few Cardano ... Don't laugh lol


I have some of that along with Tron.... Make sure to grab some BNB use BNB to pay the binance fee's and its 50 % less

----------


## XBiker

Haven't been on this board in a long while, log in for the heck of it and see a Crypto subforum.  :Smilie: 

Very cool as I'm in to crypto and have been for quite some time.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haven't been on this board in a long while, log in for the heck of it and see a Crypto subforum. 
> 
> Very cool as I'm in to crypto and have been for quite some time.


Which ones are you investing in?

----------


## RaginCajun

man, just finding this thread! 

Bio, what app do you suggest using for this? 

I need to do some homework. Have no clue how to start but going to check out that other thread.

I know I am late to the game, hoping I can find some to make a lil profit

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> man, just finding this thread! 
> 
> Bio, what app do you suggest using for this? 
> 
> I need to do some homework. Have no clue how to start but going to check out that other thread.
> 
> I know I am late to the game, hoping I can find some to make a lil profit


You and me both, RC

----------


## Couchlockd

so wait. if i move bitcoin I purchased at $9k to block chain, and the maker climbs to $11k, my block chain stored coins are froze at $9k?

----------


## Bio-Active

You move them at whatever the going rate is cause thats what there worth you own the same amount of coin its value just fluxes

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I hate to seem so dumb . But I am 58 and see many online supplement companies using that as opposed to a credit card ? If you would please offer a dumbed down simple way to understand Cryptocurrency how to make money with it and simple ways to get involved ? I know that on this forum many hate to spoon feed any one person ! But I know a young man like 21 that invested early a year ago and he made several 100 thousand dollars in less than a year . He went from failing Coast Guard boot camp to buying 2 new cars for cash and bought $400,000.00 home in Utah and paid for over half of the home down and is making more money but he will not share much info ??? He got a second mortgage on the home and reinvested and he never even goes to work ? Please be tempered with my question .

----------


## Bio-Active

https://forums.steroid.com/crypto-cu...in-basics.html

----------


## Mr.BB

> I hate to seem so dumb . But I am 58 and see many online supplement companies using that as opposed to a credit card ? If you would please offer a dumbed down simple way to understand Cryptocurrency how to make money with it and simple ways to get involved ? I know that on this forum many hate to spoon feed any one person ! But I know a young man like 21 that invested early a year ago and he made several 100 thousand dollars in less than a year . He went from failing Coast Guard boot camp to buying 2 new cars for cash and bought $400,000.00 home in Utah and paid for over half of the home down and is making more money but he will not share much info ??? He got a second mortgage on the home and reinvested and he never even goes to work ? Please be tempered with my question .


You are asking a very broad question that its not easy to answer, it seems you are asking about crypto in terms of investment, not in terms of using the crypto coins to buy stuff, right?

As an investment it is true that some early investors got crazy profits, but also they invested their money into something that was useless at the time, and in many aspects even now it still has a lot of development to do before going mainstream. 
For example, if you would spend 1000$ in 2012 when each was worth 1$ or less, you would have 1000 bitcoins. At todays price it would be worth 8.8 millions, but back in december it was almost worth 20 millions USD.

The problem with all this is that would mean going all this years without cashing out, and if you bought at 1$ it would be very hard not sell it in 2014 when it reached 1000$, at least thats my opinion.

Now on the opposite side if you bought in the 2014 peak of 1000$, you would have to wait 3 years just to break even, as it went down to 300.

Do I mean with all this... it is very volatile and nowadays it is more speculation than ever, as bitcoin technology is completely outdated (network cannot handle the number of transactions).

Adding up you have the altcoins which are called alt from 'alternative', basically every crypto currency that is not bitcoin is an altcoin, and the famous ICOs (initial coin offers). It is very hard to keep up with the market, and some movements are either insiders or complete random.

So, if you want to invest there is a lot of things you need to learn, from the technology, to the exchanges, to the crypto wallets. Also you need to have some degree of computer knowledge or you might open yourself to crypto theft, and no police will be able to return your funds, it will be lost forever.

Dont know if I helped much, but like I said you made a very open question. Try reading something about it, and hit us with more specific questions.

----------


## Bio-Active

> You are asking a very broad question that its not easy to answer, it seems you are asking about crypto in terms of investment, not in terms of using the crypto coins to buy stuff, right?
> 
> As an investment it is true that some early investors got crazy profits, but also they invested their money into something that was useless at the time, and in many aspects even now it still has a lot of development to do before going mainstream. 
> For example, if you would spend 1000$ in 2012 when each was worth 1$ or less, you would have 1000 bitcoins. At todays price it would be worth 8.8 millions, but back in december it was almost worth 20 millions USD.
> 
> The problem with all this is that would mean going all this years without cashing out, and if you bought at 1$ it would be very hard not sell it in 2014 when it reached 1000$, at least thats my opinion.
> 
> Now on the opposite side if you bought in the 2014 peak of 1000$, you would have to wait 3 years just to break even, as it went down to 300.
> 
> ...


Agree right now idk if I would be doing a lot of investing. The price could still drop and loose big. A lot of guys that made good money were investing in ether when it wasnt worth much at all . I buy a little at a time when the value drops below 7 thousand use it to buy stuff when the value goes up. Not trying to make huge gains. To much risk

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> You are asking a very broad question that its not easy to answer, it seems you are asking about crypto in terms of investment, not in terms of using the crypto coins to buy stuff, right?
> 
> As an investment it is true that some early investors got crazy profits, but also they invested their money into something that was useless at the time, and in many aspects even now it still has a lot of development to do before going mainstream. 
> For example, if you would spend 1000$ in 2012 when each was worth 1$ or less, you would have 1000 bitcoins. At todays price it would be worth 8.8 millions, but back in december it was almost worth 20 millions USD.
> 
> The problem with all this is that would mean going all this years without cashing out, and if you bought at 1$ it would be very hard not sell it in 2014 when it reached 1000$, at least thats my opinion.
> 
> Now on the opposite side if you bought in the 2014 peak of 1000$, you would have to wait 3 years just to break even, as it went down to 300.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my shotgun question like I said I am not up to speed ! Thank you very much BB I guess I was not plain . you did answer part of my question but how do I buy them to use with a slush fund of extra $$$ just sitting here and I do not know how to use on my HCG website that is very popular with members on this site . it has HCG in the name . Thank you and please carry on ! You seem to have a good grasp of the system and I need HCG , lol !

----------


## BenTren

I normally buy BTC through Coinbase then store the bitcoins in a blockchain address. Many silk road secrets :P Enjoy!

----------


## Bio-Active

Look and see if you have a bitcoin atm in your area. Thats the easiest way cause you can buy and send them directly to your blockchain wallet

----------


## Mr.BB

> I normally buy BTC through Coinbase then store the bitcoins in a blockchain address. Many silk road secrets :P Enjoy!


Thats very easy to trace it back to you, you know that right?

----------


## Mr.BB

> Sorry for my shotgun question like I said I am not up to speed ! Thank you very much BB I guess I was not plain . you did answer part of my question but how do I buy them to use with a slush fund of extra $$$ just sitting here and I do not know how to use on my HCG website that is very popular with members on this site . it has HCG in the name . Thank you and please carry on ! You seem to have a good grasp of the system and I need HCG , lol !


I dont know which site you are talking about but that doesnt matter as they are all the same. Best way is to use ether or litecoin which will have much lower fees, and will be much faster than the old king bitcoin. Sweet would be ATM cash to ether, which would transfer your eth coins to your crypto wallet (very easy set at MEW), this would be untraceable.

Alternatively you can use monero or zcash if you are worried about anonimity. 

If you are not worried about anonimity, just set up a coinbase account, if you want to avoid fees you need to learn how to use its exchange GDAX. Buy the coins with credit card or T/T and pay at website, using the address and value provided by them.

Crypto is still not very user-friendly I have to say. There are some apps being developed to try and tackle this.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Would I need the consider a registered address if just using for HCG and some peptide sites* 

What type of fees ? straight up % or by transaction are they expensive .......Say $500.00 would have a fee amount ?

----------


## Mr.BB

> *Would I need the consider a registered address if just using for HCG and some peptide sites* 
> 
> What type of fees ? straight up % or by transaction are they expensive .......Say $500.00 would have a fee amount ?


Dont know what you mean by registered address.

Coinbase has 4% fees on T/T, and Im not sure but maybe 6% (or more) for credit card... Dont know as I dont use CC, lol.

Then you have crypto fees to transfer the crypto coins. Bitcoin fee is expensive, can be over 10$, ETH is a few cents, it varies in time, you can check here how is the eth network fees and speed: https://ethgasstation.info/. Usually litecoin is more or less same as eth.

----------


## BenTren

> Thats very easy to trace it back to you, you know that right?


mmm i mean if on the off chance anyone did decide to trace that single transaction of BTC where probably hundreds of thousands of transactions of bitcoins are made daily probably yeah. If you're washing your bitcoins you can do that but it's a waste of time and BTC. If you ever do a transaction and do a PGP encryption it's highly unlikely. It's still a risk tho yolo.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am just out of the loop and have no idea what you men are posting . I am going to read the link and see if I gain some insight there . may try You Tube ?

----------


## Mr.BB

> mmm i mean if on the off chance anyone did decide to trace that single transaction of BTC where probably hundreds of thousands of transactions of bitcoins are made daily probably yeah. If you're washing your bitcoins you can do that but it's a waste of time and BTC. If you ever do a transaction and do a PGP encryption it's highly unlikely. It's still a risk tho yolo.


No mate. They trace it through coinbase, they dont need to look at thousand of transactions.

All I'm saying is if a dealer is arrested, and his crypto wallets seized, they just need to ask coinbase the customer data related to the transactions of the seized wallet.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I am just out of the loop and have no idea what you men are posting . I am going to read the link and see if I gain some insight there . may try You Tube ?


Be ware of youtube scams

----------


## BenTren

> No mate. They trace it through coinbase, they dont need to look at thousand of transactions.
> 
> All I'm saying is if a dealer is arrested, and his crypto wallets seized, they just need to ask coinbase the customer data related to the transactions of the seized wallet.


ah yeah. Well let's hope he don't get arrested LOOOOOOOL.

----------


## BenTren

> I am just out of the loop and have no idea what you men are posting . I am going to read the link and see if I gain some insight there . may try You Tube ?


https://amp.reddit.com/r/SotonTrees/...rknet_markets/

scroll down to the "bitcoin" section and just follow that. It's complicated at the start it took me a few hours and a lot of research to actually find myself buying btc but honestly once you buy your first it's so simple and you're laughing! Good luck.

----------


## marcus300

Not my thing crypto but I do trade FX daily - one thing I would like to mention guys there are two ways of the market - long and short and you can make money manipulating both sides. Best of luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> ah yeah. Well let's hope he don't get arrested LOOOOOOOL.


Yeah  :Smilie:  . Just trying to point out crypto currencies are not so anonimous as the public think. The weak link is always where you exchange to fiat (cash), regular crypto exchanges are regulated and with a simple court order they are forced to spill all data.




> Not my thing crypto but I do trade FX daily - one thing I would like to mention guys there are two ways of the market - long and short and you can make money manipulating both sides. Best of luck


Manipulating? You mind pulling some of your strings and "manipulate" crude a little, my short is starting to hurt  :Frown:

----------


## marcus300

> Yeah  . Just trying to point out crypto currencies are not so anonimous as the public think. The weak link is always where you exchange to fiat (cash), regular crypto exchanges are regulated and with a simple court order they are forced to spill all data.
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulating? You mind pulling some of your strings and "manipulate" crude a little, my short is starting to hurt


LMFAO commodities are a very safe heaven mate, we just need some news of a war bubbling. I'm pure currencies these days and maybe be a bit of gold when things are going bad, which seems to be often lol

----------


## Mr.BB

> LMFAO commodities are a very safe heaven mate, we just need some news of a war bubbling. I'm pure currencies these days and maybe be a bit of gold when things are going bad, which seems to be often lol


Im shorting everything nowadays... It like you said just need a bit of patience  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Im shorting everything nowadays... It like you said just need a bit of patience


Very true and I'm more short on the majors but they have been stuck in a range lately. That euro option was nice today mate. Not many pips but was obvious it was going to run for it.

----------


## marcus300

> Im shorting everything nowadays... It like you said just need a bit of patience


Mr BB, nothing of significant interest today on the option front mate couple of the Euro •1.2220 euro amount 977m ,•1.2290 596m - some bigger ones on the $ - but the orders are looking good for scalping a few pips, but overall I'm short mate.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Mr BB, nothing of significant interest today on the option front mate couple of the Euro •1.2220 euro amount 977m ,•1.2290 596m - some bigger ones on the $ - but the orders are looking good for scalping a few pips, but overall I'm short mate.


Hi M thanks, dont have time for scalping nowadays. Just have some small positions, not doing intra day anymore.

----------


## marcus300

> Hi M thanks, dont have time for scalping nowadays. Just have some small positions, not doing intra day anymore.


I don't blame you mate, with my work schedule I've stopped short term trading to days when I am not that busy. I've been building positions over weeks on overbought on the majors, you also get a bit of daily interest if attack to the downside.

----------


## marcus300

Sorry Bio its not crypto bjt me and Mrbb go back a long way with trading and jjst wanted to get this out to him while I am infront of my screens

$ strength today on the open which is driving euro down, but Mersch's comments didn't help and they were a month ago when he said this which the market don't like, prefer up to date news not old news held back. I can see further euro weakness and my charts and heading south but could be two sided opportunity here for a quick scalp before London close for the run.

----------


## marcus300

upload pics

----------


## Mr.BB

Should have taken your advice Big M  :Frown: 

Wife wanted to go out... pff, women lol

----------


## marcus300

> Should have taken your advice Big M 
> 
> Wife wanted to go out... pff, women lol


Its went down for some big orders but bounced, it still could have another run at the London close but that depends on the $

----------


## marcus300

And there we go, not sure how much more legs but the London boys always do this 9 times out of 10

----------


## Mr.BB

> And there we go, not sure how much more legs but the London boys always do this 9 times out of 10


Was reading its about US 10 year bonds, it went up 3 points.

I know I know, you will say its all speculation, and I completely agree. Time to hit chest, laterz

----------


## marcus300

> Was reading its about US 10 year bonds, it went up 3 points.
> 
> I know I know, you will say its all speculation, and I completely agree. Time to hit chest, laterz


Bonds are a pre fx mover for sure mate  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Well it did it post London fix now all eyes are on tomorrow with the ecb . Market's aren't positive on this so might close my position

----------


## shadowdragon

Any one else use the cash app to buy btc? I've been using it and like it, easy, fast, no to very little fees. My friend told me about it, but since they're more "legally correct" I guess is how I'd phrase it, they might block or ask about some transactions, but you can withdraw it to blockchain or other wallets that are more ambiguous.....

Except for some reason today/last night won't let me withdraw, it's like the button disappeared and where it used to be causes the app to restart over and over..........

----------


## Mr.BB

> Any one else use the cash app to buy btc? I've been using it and like it, easy, fast, no to very little fees. My friend told me about it, but since they're more "legally correct" I guess is how I'd phrase it, they might block or ask about some transactions, but you can withdraw it to blockchain or other wallets that are more ambiguous.....
> 
> Except for some reason today/last night won't let me withdraw, it's like the button disappeared and where it used to be causes the app to restart over and over..........


What cash app?

----------


## shadowdragon

https://cash.app/

If I can't post the link sorry, remove it.
but you can search play store or itunes and should be one of the first ones to pop up. in US should just be green background with white "$", but did a google search and looks like it could be international as I saw some with British pounds sign and it talked about euros.

*note, also, the ability to withdraw popped back up, wonder if they were just doing maintenance on the app or something.

----------


## Mr.BB

So this app allows you to buy bitcoins with cash or VISA, right?

Do they allow you to withdraw the bicoins to your own crypto wallet?

EDIT: when I say crypto wallet is a wallet where you control the private key.

----------


## shadowdragon

In a nut shell, yes.

I use the blockchain site as my "real" btc wallet, since when I read one of the threads in this sub, seemed the best all around, but they fee you for buying.

My friend told me about this app, its what he uses and told me what he does for his less legal purchases is buy it and transfer to a btc wallet, forget if he uses blockchain or another one.

But when you down load the "cash" app, you link it to a bank debit or real credit card and can either use it as a "preloaded" electronic cash card or use it to put money on said preloaded electronic card, to buy btc. if there's a fee it's small and the btc values update i want to say in real time; I can come and check back on it in like 15 minutes and the value/worth might be different then when I bought the btc.

but once you have the btc, the transaction takes only a minute or two to "finalize"/complete, then you can withdraw that to your blockchain account.

The down fall is like I said, my friend tried to use the btc from the cash app, and I guess they didn't let it go through until he answered a few questions since it was a site that would get flagged......

----------


## Mr.BB

Great  :Smilie: 

You dont own the coins unless you control the private key.

If it has low fees it should be good. I buy at exchanges Gdax, kraken or bitstamp.

----------


## Tovarasu

Safest site to buy BTC and LTC is BITSTAMP. Only site i trade on is binance, biggest and safest trading platform, they are moving now to malta. Dont use APi`s
heres that hack scandal where hackers lost money https://coincentral.com/binance-fund...ades-reversed/
Here are my long term investements 3+ years
This is not professional advice, invest on your own risk.

WTC - Waltonchain aka The Internet of Things
Currently trading on Binance at 15 USDS as 29.04.2018 - ATH was 43
What is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSh_ciRLHBI 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zldfuhp9pCk
Product Demo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzhXncTVOzA
Currently trading on binance at 15 USDS as 29.04.2018 - ATH was 43 USDS

ICON - ICX
What is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp3LWAiPW-c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0tDC1narVU
Currently trading on Binance at 4.70 USDS as 29.04.2018 - ATH was 14 USDS

Wanchain - Wan (myfavorite)
What is :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbzX9fF9af0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyInQi7y_4o&t=520s

Currently trading on Binance at 8.70 USDS as 29.04.2018 - Entered in market 23.03.2018 at 4.37USDS

----------


## Loser123

Sfox
Gemini

Also low fees and try to auto find you the cheapest deal. Some type of algorithm..

Also Cash App aka Square app on your phone sells btc.. Free wallet too

----------


## Loser123

> Great 
> 
> You dont own the coins unless you control the private key.
> 
> If it has low fees it should be good. I buy at exchanges Gdax, kraken or bitstamp.


But stamp and kraken take so fuckin long to verify.. For me at least... It took a month and a half.. 

Gemini and sfox and cash app was almost instant lmao

----------


## Mr.BB

> But stamp and kraken take so fuckin long to verify.. For me at least... It took a month and a half.. 
> 
> Gemini and sfox and cash app was almost instant lmao


Thats true, its a pain to get verified.

----------


## Bio-Active

Need more bitcoin atms around. Just makes everything so much easier. I dont even mess with exchanges anymore. I just go from atm straight to either blockchain or binance

----------


## Mr.BB

Whats the fees on those ATMs?

And the exchange rate is close to the actual price?

I dont really use bitcoin anymore, transfer fees too high.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whats the fees on those ATMs?
> 
> And the exchange rate is close to the actual price?
> 
> I dont really use bitcoin anymore, transfer fees too high.


That is why i buy litecoin or ether. Less fees and easy to move to bitcoin to pay bills

----------


## Bio-Active

Anyone tried using the cash app instead of coinbase to buy bitcoin?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

What’s the best site for buying bit coins With your C.C.

----------


## Couchlockd

I just stumbled across the only bitcoin atm in a 25 square miles radius. and it's 7min from me . 

after using this, ill never pay coinbase 10$ per $300 again.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I just stumbled across the only bitcoin atm in a 25 square miles radius. and it's 7min from me . 
> 
> after using this, ill never pay coinbase 10$ per $300 again.


What happened ?

----------


## Couchlockd

> What happened ?


I found a bitcoin atm in my town of Mayberry. I will,never use coinbase again 

so simple and less fees.
.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I found a bitcoin atm in my town of Mayberry. I will,never use coinbase again 
> 
> so simple and less fees.
> .


Stupid question. How do you find a bitcoin atm?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Stupid question. How do you find a bitcoin atm?


I was in a gas station used atm, and saw they had bitcoin.

you can Google it btc atm,near me.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I was in a gas station used atm, and saw they had bitcoin.
> 
> you can Google it btc atm,near me.


Sweet ... is it the same as buying coins online ?

----------


## Bio-Active

Dont use coinbase. Use Gdax its coinbase same login and credentials but less fees. Its something most dont know.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Don’t use coinbase. Use Gdax it’s coinbase same login and credentials but less fees. It’s something most don’t know.


They accept C.C’s man ?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Don’t use coinbase. Use Gdax it’s coinbase same login and credentials but less fees. It’s something most don’t know.


I tried but I had to or was asked to scan card again and confirm all that shit. is that how they work? I didn't go through with it cuzz I didn't feel like it at the time

----------


## Bio-Active

> They accept C.Cs man ?


Yes



> I tried but I had to or was asked to scan card again and confirm all that shit. is that how they work? I didn't go through with it cuzz I didn't feel like it at the time


Yeah you do have yo go through that with Gdax. With coinbase I didnt cause I used a cc but when I logged into Gdax I still had to upload ID using my coinbase credentials

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

If this sounds stupid, please forgive me... if I use a bitcoin atm or use Gdax, how do I sell my bitcoins? It’s obviously for buying gear and possibly investing, but mostly for ordering gear.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If this sounds stupid, please forgive me... if I use a bitcoin atm or use Gdax, how do I sell my bitcoins? Its obviously for buying gear and possibly investing, but mostly for ordering gear.


You put your bitcoins in a secure wallet and pay your bills with that. If you want to sell them then they need to be run through an exchange

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> You put your bitcoins in a secure wallet and pay your bills with that. If you want to sell them then they need to be run through an exchange


If you don’t mind me asking ... how do I do all that fun stuff haha. Sorry bro. This form of payment is new to me. WU has been my friend.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If you dont mind me asking ... how do I do all that fun stuff haha. Sorry bro. This form of payment is new to me. WU has been my friend.


Read my sticky crypto and altcoins basics its all in there

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Read my sticky crypto and altcoins basics it’s all in there



Thanks man, appreciate it

----------


## Oliver47

I started using cryptocurrency not long ago, but I know you can use a crypto exchange to buy bitcoin. Speaking about exchanges, I was suggested to check https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-exchange as there is a good list of the best crypto exchange sites there. So, I look through it in order to be aware of the latest news.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Thats cause you linked your bank account. Nothing wrong with doing that but if you want the coin instant then link your credit card or use a bitcoin atm and dump the funds right into your wallet from the atm. That way you can bypass coinbase all together


The problem with the Bitcoin ATMs are the fees.

----------


## Bio-Active

> The problem with the Bitcoin ATMs are the fees.


If your tight on money yeah I get it. I dont care though because its simple and my time is valuable. Everything at the end of the day is traceable but its way easier then dealing with MG or WU

----------


## Oleg83

Here you can buy Bitcoin by SWIFT/IBAN Coinmama

----------


## RussellCom

Amazing things are happening with bitcoin right now. E-commerce giant Mercadoliber buys $ 7.8 million worth of bitcoins for the Treasury. This is pure madness. There are more and more "big investors".

https://maximumhorrors.com/e-commerc...-treasury.html

----------

